# Different coat types - help me choose :)



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

HI first time dog owner to be. I keep seeing two types of coats. The smooth "open face" where you can see the face, short hair around face and looks more like a spaniel. And the teddy bear "bearded face". I LOVE the teddy bear puppies, but seems they change so much as adults. Almost like they would need A LOT of grooming. What do you prefer/have? When they drink water, does it go everywhere, is the chin always wet? Or if you chose a smoothie - why do you prefer that coat? Thanks! Just trying to narrow down. I'm confused! I just know I don't want a curly coat. Either way a straight or wavy will be it. If you have puppy and adult pics of your cockapoos I'd love to see how their coats transfer to adulthood.


----------



## Chlolouisehx (Jan 8, 2018)

*Wavy!*

My cockapoo is wavy however my friends cockapoo is the complete opposite! He has real curls! He has to be groomed more often and harder to brush yourself. My cockapoo loves being brushed and goes through lovely with a brush! He also looks like a teddy bear and is adorable! 😍


----------



## Aoreilly (Oct 18, 2017)

I prefer the more straight/wavy coat rather than really curly. But everyone is different. You will know what you like when you first lay eyes on the puppy. This is a picture of Maisie when we got her at 8 weeks and her now, 2 months later ?


----------



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

Adorable! Seems yours is the bearded, teddy bear type? Yeah seems like I just keep getting attracted to the straight or loose wave fleecy coats. I don't like tight curls.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Zeldas wavy but definitely takes some grooming by a groomer and brushing by me. We never considered a smoothie because wavys shed less or not at all.


----------



## Mishelle (Mar 19, 2019)

Initially I chose my puppy for her smooth coat, but also when we went to see her she had a sweet and gentle personality. 

she has some curles coming but I’m hoping I can brush her at home without help from a dog groomer. 

I don’t know if she will be non shedding, but I’m not worried if she isn’t. 

I think if your not sure, just choose the puppy you are drawn to and you will love it. It’s exciting waiting to see what they will look like as an adult.


----------



## zordek (Mar 21, 2019)

Aoreilly said:


> I prefer the more straight/wavy coat rather than really curly. But everyone is different. You will know what you like when you first lay eyes on the puppy. This is a picture of Maisie when we got her at 8 weeks and her now, 2 months later ?


Maisie is so cute


----------

